# How do i reset 7" android tablet back to factory settings?



## Iallwork (Jan 16, 2012)

My sons tablet locked him out because his sister tried to guess his pass word over and over. He doesn't know his user name or password. His older brother set it up using his account and doesn't remember what it was. if there is a way to get around this with out losing all his stuff he would be happy, but i told him he should have uploaded all of the to his desktop pc (like I asked him to do). I will try to find what brand.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Iallwork :wave:

I think this is as much help we can give:

If the tablet is not password protected, you can hold on the *Power* button + *Volume Down* key + *Home* button (May vary with model)

If it is, all you can do is to ask your elder son to recollect the password. We cannot help you circumvent the situation you are in as we are in no position to judge if your request is legitimate or not.



> You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following:
> 
> password cracking



Forum Rules


----------

